# Sailing down the East River N.Y.C.



## JohnManzano (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay, you've timed the tide through Hellgate through the Narrows, heading down to Virginia. You are traveling south on the East River. Other than watching out for the commercial traffic and not getting caught up in the sights and sounds, what other advice would you give someone who has never made this trip from Port Washington to Sandy Hook?

Your comments are welcomed,
John


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Normally if your air draft exceeds 32' you must transit west of Roosevelt Island. The lift bridge on on the east channel will not open if the west channel is open.

The west channel may be closed based upon security threats to the UN. These closures may or may not be in the Notice to Mariners. Recently the port officer has been announcing scheduled closings of the west channel on VHF 16. Further,when the west channel is closed security forces are highly visible at both the north and south ends of Roosevelt Island. They will hail you on Ch. 16. and direct you into the east channel. Failure to respond ensures an imminent visit from armed patrol boats.

If you are directed to the east channel you will need to hail the lift bridge operator. The operator listens to 13, as I recall. The bridge opens on demand but there is a thirthy minute wait as they go through their signal sequence so hail for the opening as soon as you pass the northern end of Roosevelt Island.

There may be whirpools and standing waves -- particularly near Randalls Island. They will be similar those at Plum Gut or The Race. Keep your head up as you round the Battery for brisk ferry traffic. Otherwise the commercial traffic has in my esperince always been very courteous and their behavior highly predictible.

It's a beautiful trip. I always enjoy it.


----------



## JohnManzano (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you, Hudsonian for your response. 
Could you clarify a couple of points?

1. I failed to mention that I was transporting a sailboat; 36 footer with a 40 hp diesel. If I have to wait for the lift bridge on the east side of Roosevelt, are the currents too strong to maintain position?
2. Where are the "Plum Gut" and the "Race". You may know that sailboats are not known for their steering capabilities in strong currents. Any suggestions about the whirlpools? How strong are those currents, 3-5 knots?
3. Is the closure of the west channel common? I spoke with the Coast Guard for N.Y. Harbor and they just cautioned that I stay 175 yards away from the bank of the East River between 59th and 35th streets.
Thanks for the local knowledge, it's vital.
John


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

As long as your motor is running we had no issues even in the narrow sections were the current gets up in the 6 knot range










The plum gut and race thing are on eastern LI ?


----------



## JohnManzano (Jul 10, 2003)

Tommays, is the 12.8 kts the speed on the East River? Did you maintain your steering or did you feel like a downhill skier? 
Thanks for the pictures,
John


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

We had no problems steering a C&C 35 with a 13.5 HP diesel with the current in full flood  

We were doing about 6.5 and the river was the other 6+


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

1. You know how fast your boat is. Check the predicted currents in Eldredge, online http://www.mobilegeographics.com:81/locations/2495.html, or on your chartplotter. I have had to wait for the lift bridge on the east side of Roosevelt on several occassions and never had a problem maintaining position on a variety of sailboats.
2. I have never experienced any significant steering problems in strong currents. My most recent rips through was on a Colgate 26; we didn't get bounced around much. Pay attention and you'll see the whirpools even at night. Although it's fun to pass the cars on the FDR, select a point in the current cycle when the current is milder if you're apprehensive.
3. Whether or not the west channel is closed depends upon the prevailing security concerns. The two most recent times that I transited the East River the West Channel was closed because Mahmoud Ahmadinejad was speaking at the UN. Most of the time he's raising hell in in Iran not the UN.
I reiterate it's a beautiful trip. I always enjoy it you should too.


----------



## JohnManzano (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey guys,
thanks again. 
Great help,
John


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

one other reccomendation if you want your boat out in one piece dont forget to keep a sharp look out for debris, i went through the harlem river and saw 6 tires and went through the east river and saw a few railroad ties which you do not want through your hull and ya the race and plum gut are out east


----------



## JohnManzano (Jul 10, 2003)

mrwuffles,
I used to live on F.D.R. Drive and remember seeing the debris floating down the East River in the 50's, I thought that would have been resolved by now.
Guess not. Thanks for the heads up.
John


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

John,
I can't add much to the above advice as it is all good, IMHO.
I can say that the 'predicted' tidal current in the E. River is between 4+ (on the flood; current NE) and 5+ (on the ebb; current SW). If there is a significant easterly wind event it can pile up water into the western Sound which will cause some variations in both the timing of the current changes AND the maximum current to be expected +/-.
I have never used the Roosevelt Island eastern channel because of the low bridge there. I have never been 'asked' by CG to do so but apparently it happens. I have been down this section by the UN and almost always see a CG rib gunboat so be prepared for that. 
As others have said, it is a fun trip.
Enjoy.


----------



## hardalee22 (Nov 3, 2006)

Don't stress too much about this trip. Catch the tide, follow the markers and watch out for traffic. There are no whirlpools that are going to spin you in circles and no giant waves that will knock you down. It gets choppy if the wind blows against the tide, but really don't stress too much.


----------



## genieskip (Jan 1, 2008)

I have gone as fast as 13 kts and as slow as 2 kts coming and going on the East river, depending on the current. I usually go through at least once a year on my way from my home port on the Hudson River to the cruising grounds in Mass, Maine and Nova Scotia. If you have an adequate motor it is no problem at all. In the last 6 or 7 years I have been shunted to the East side of Roosevelt island (it was called Welfare Island when I was a kid) only once.

It is an incredible trip at night, though I don't recommend that if it's your first trip. As mentioned before, keep a lookout for stuff in the water. A long time ago when I was on crew at Columbia and we were out on the River a Police launch came by and asked us to be on the lookout for a floating corpse that had been reported. Things are calmer now, but RR ties and suchlike are common.

A couple of weeks ago we had to get through on a foul current and i decided to give it a try. We went quite slowly, at best. Took 3 1/2 hours to get from the Throg's neck bridge to the Battery and we made it from the Battery to the George Washington Bridge in less than 1 hour. It was a real pain, but doable. I certainly don't recommend going against the current. 

By the way, careful reading the tide and current tables. The change of current does NOT coincide with high and low tide. It can be off by quite a large amount. Eldridge has separate tables for hight of tide and current direction for that area so make sure you consult the right table. As a matter of fact Eldridge has a multiple page section showing the current situation hour by hour, with the strength of the current clearly marked. If you are coming from or going to the Hudson river you can time it so that you get to the Battery in such a way that you are riding a favorable current all the way.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

All good info above,- it hasn't been mentioned, but I always use the Buttermilk Channel south of the Battery. I guess that's the obvious choice. I've made this transit six times and I've never found any difficulties with the west passage being closed, but I'm sure it's a possibility. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Weve done the passage as recently this summer when we went from the Patpsco in the Chesapeake to Block Island up and back through Hell Gate.

Both ways with the current at 12.8 knots in our C&C 35 MKIII. Was a little like when you hit the black ice on a highway bridge...you surf right along and dont want to make any sudden changes in direction. Saw no debris..saw a CG boat at the UN and saw many police boats and even a helicopter which flew under the Brooklyn Bridge looking for someone who had jumped off the bridge 10 ninutes before we got there...scene right out of Law and Order.

Watch out for the fast moving ferries out of the Seaport and Battery area. Great trip...take lots of pictures. See if you can find the one time you can get the Crysler and Empire State Bldg in the same frame.

Nothing to fear in this trip at all. The Cape 
May Inlet was worse in the afternoon with all the big PB fromk offshore running in like the Indy 500


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

genieskip said:


> A couple of weeks ago we had to get through on a foul current and i decided to give it a try. We went quite slowly, at best. Took 3 1/2 hours to get from the Throg's neck bridge to the Battery and we made it from the Battery to the George Washington Bridge in less than 1 hour. It was a real pain, but doable. I certainly don't recommend going against the current.
> 
> By the way, careful reading the tide and current tables. The change of current does NOT coincide with high and low tide. It can be off by quite a large amount. Eldridge has separate tables for hight of tide and current direction for that area so make sure you consult the right table. As a matter of fact Eldridge has a multiple page section showing the current situation hour by hour, with the strength of the current clearly marked. If you are coming from or going to the Hudson river you can time it so that you get to the Battery in such a way that you are riding a favorable current all the way.


To contrast genieskip's first paragraph I believe it takes a little over an hour going from Throgg's Neck to the Battery when going with the current.

Genieskip also makes a VERY important point in the 2nd paragraph. ALWAYS use the current tables and NOT the high tide tables for Hell Gate for timing your trip. The current tables are calibrated for high tide at 'The Battery' only. Never assume that high or low tide is when there is a slack tide or current on a river or estuary.

If you heed the above advice then Hardalee22's advice is also highly recommended. Don't sweat it if you timed the current correctly. Just go!


----------



## JohnManzano (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey folks,
You all just confirmed why I love this site so much. Great advice, will take heed and have fun as well.
Cheers,
John


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

I went from the LI Sound down the east river (and back) for the first time this past June. All the info you got is spot on.

I just want to second the comment regarding the traffic around the South Street Seaport and the Battery. Plan on lots and LOTS of traffic, some paying attention, some not, some being courteous and some not. At one time I was staying to the right side of the river (heading south) and getting passed by a water taxi. A circle line boat was heading north in the middle of the river. Just as I was passing the Seaport, a large 3 master schooner let the dock right in front of me, leaving me VERY little room. 

There will be water taxis, tour boats, tugs with barges, private boats, police boats, coast guard vessels, helicopters, etc. And the worst seemed to be the Staten Island Ferry, which moves at a high rate of speed and in a straight line and did not seem to move for ANYONE.

Time it right and you'll be through in an hour or so. Have someone take pictures and enjoy the sites but the helmsman better pay attention front, sides, and rear.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

If the president or other dignitaries are helicoptering into the wall Street heliport there will be a huge CG and law enforcement presence keeping you well away from the heliport.


----------



## JohnManzano (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks again, folks. You've been *very* helpful.
John


----------

